# Speaker repair



## blazerpounds (Apr 10, 2008)

Since I can't seem to find the correct forum to post to, I figured I would post this here, with probably the tweakiest and most information laden individuals of DIYMA (I would imagine). 

I recently acquired an awesome set of mids and crossovers from a pair of my favorite speakers of all time, some focal 165v2's. Fortunately, one mid works and meters 4 ohms, and unfortunately te other mid gives nothing. 

I would like to use the mids as a mid bass, and need them repaired. Who here is the resident speaker repair expert?


----------



## ALL4SPL (Sep 30, 2009)

This might work? Fix My Speaker - Custom Subwoofer Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

ALL4SPL said:


> This might work? Fix My Speaker - Custom Subwoofer Rebuilds, Repairs, and Supplies!


They do subwoofers, not mids


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

blazerpounds said:


> Since I can't seem to find the correct forum to post to, I figured I would post this here, with probably the tweakiest and most information laden individuals of DIYMA (I would imagine).
> 
> I recently acquired an awesome set of mids and crossovers from a pair of my favorite speakers of all time, some focal 165v2's. Fortunately, one mid works and meters 4 ohms, and unfortunately te other mid gives nothing.
> 
> I would like to use the mids as a mid bass, and need them repaired. Who here is the resident speaker repair expert?


Focal is gonna be the only one that can fix it so it matches you good one.


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

Either bite the bullet & purchase a new set or contact Focal America directly for a RA# + shipping details.


----------

